# Video Player For Smb Shares



## jack90125 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have looked some and I have the app findsmb shares. but it only offers to download it.
is there an app that will allow me to play avi or mkv video on the smb share without downloading the video to play it?
thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I use the following.

ES File Explorer and MX Player

In ES File Explorer, add SMB share. (I use HOST_IP_Address/share because host_name/share does not work for me)
Browse files through ES File Explorer, and select the file you want to play. It will prompt you which application to use for the action. Choose MX Player.
Then MX Player will start buffering then playing the video in streaming mode.


----------



## jack90125 (Nov 12, 2011)

thank you that works great!


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there any player that can play DVD folder structure on smb drive?


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd like a way to view NFS shared files on my home network. I think that should be faster for streaming media. I can't stream 720p using ES File Explorer and MX Player.


----------



## speederd (Oct 14, 2011)

Try bsplayer

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## xxspokane (Oct 21, 2011)

Tried bsplayer. Several crashes. It did connect though... 720p might've too much to handle


----------

